# Reminder to those reading the Modern Arnis forum here...



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2003)

This forum is provided for the discussion of Modern Arnis.  

Every practitioner of this art is welcome here.  Please feel free to post your Modern Arnis related events, activities, and experiences.  

In depth looks at the history and techniques and evolution of this art are welcome here.

Please leave your organizational rivalrys outside.

If you have a problem with another poster, we remind you that this forum is intended for the 'Friendly' discussion.  It is not a place for vendettas, politicing, personal or organizational agendas or open warfare.

If you have an issue with a particular post, please use the "Report to Moderator" link (found to the lower right of each post) and let us know why you have an issue.  I'm sorry, but "Hes a jerk" or "he smells funny" are not legit reasons.

If you have a problem, report it to us, take it to PM or email or off board.  Do not 'counter attack'.  You will only cause problems for yourself.

We welcome heated debate.  Passions in the arts run deeply at times. But keep it professional.  Flame wars are NOT welcome here.
"You are mistaken" is alot better than "Youre full of ****"


In closing, this forum is provided for you, the Modern Arnis practiioner.  You have the choice to make this a premium source for Modern Arnis information, or a cesspool of selfish politicing and stick measuring.  

Lets make it -the- place a place Remy would have liked to read.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Please, keep posting about Modern Arnis events here! That's great evidence that the art remains strong.


----------

